# Spreadshirt and cafepress, is it worth it to upload your designs?



## vizualbyte (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi, I have been thinking about uploading my designs on these sites but I would like to know any one here has any success with these sites. I am hesitant on uploading my design to ss just because i think if i upload my design there any other vendor on that site can use my design too. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

vizualbyte said:


> Hi, I have been thinking about uploading my designs on these sites but I would like to know any one here has any success with these sites. I am hesitant on uploading my design to ss just because i think if i upload my design there any other vendor on that site can use my design too. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks


That's not true. Anyone can buy your design, which is what you want, but only the uploader of the file can sell it.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i have ss and didnt put any designs in the marketplace...... just products..... but i might toss a few designs out there just to see how they sell....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

vizualbyte said:


> Hi, I have been thinking about uploading my designs on these sites but I would like to know any one here has any success with these sites. I am hesitant on uploading my design to ss just because i think if i upload my design there any other vendor on that site can use my design too. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks


Yes, there are people who make good money with all of the services.

If you search around using the search box at the top of the page for the different service names (cafepress, spreadshirt), you'll see lots of posts about them and the different members experiences.

Just like any business, some people make money and some don't. Some people work hard, and some people do it as a hobby.


----------



## Adam Selene (Feb 5, 2008)

237am said:


> i have ss and didnt put any designs in the marketplace...... just products..... but i might toss a few designs out there just to see how they sell....


I'm confused. You put products without designs on them? blank shirts?


----------

